# Kensi 01-01-12 to 01-30-12



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

I took Kensi and Abby to the vet and Kensi's tail had been injured. It had scabbed over but the scab broke and the injury got worse so the vet had taken her to the back to see about either amputating the tail at the injury (it was broken pretty badly) and had sedated her. She was breathing through the entire thing but when they turned the gas off to wake her up, she had stopped breathing. They tried to give her meds and did little ratty CPR but she wasn't strong enough. I knew she was stressed going in, the pain from her tail and all but she is in a better place then having to go through weeks of medicine and pain while trying to keep the tail clean and unbothered to heal.

We have her buried in the yard now next to Rodney (rat that passed in December) and across from our other two cats, and two rabbits that all passed over the last few years).

Kensi at about 2 weeks: 









Kensi with Mommy!Abby and Kono:


----------



## debi859 (Jan 13, 2012)

shes the one which pic had her paws praying.....i am so sorry baby......my heart is with u u know that


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

She was beautiful. ♥ I'm sorry - losing them never gets any easier. At least she is safe now.


----------



## PetoftheDay (Aug 4, 2009)

Rest in peace, sweet girl. All your pain is now over, and you can join the rattie horde at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

My heart goes out to you!! Rest in peace. It sounded like she had a peaceful passing. All her pain is gone now and she is no longer suffering. I'm sorry for your loss. I hope your heart heals in time.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh no D:
I'm so sorry :C


----------

